# Szeptember 11/2001 - 2004



## lilli (2004 Szeptember 2)

Ujra itt a kuszobon a nagyon szomoru nap! 

szeptember 11.-en / 2001-ben, csak egy masik forumra jutottam be, kb. 20-25 saroknyira voltam a Feher Haztol a munkahelyemen (Gore ugyvedje ...David Boies... sietett pont abba az epuletbe aznap, vele beszelgettem, aki epp a Feher Hazban volt szeptember 11. / 2001 reggelen)
ez a magyar forumon a beszelgetesem egy Washingtonban elo magyar holggyel:

egy szemely/2001-09-11 16:14:02 (10:14:02 itteni ido) 
Allitolag a Kapitoliumban is robbanas volt. 
Az MSNBC-t nezem a TVben. De mindegyik adon a terror megy. 

én/2001-09-11 16:25:00 (10:25:00 itteni ido) 

Well, en a New Hampshire Ave-n (NW), mh-emen nincs tv. 
semmi web nem engedd be !!! 
Legyszi, ird mi tortenik, itt tortenik hozzam kozel. 

egy szemely/2001-09-11 16:37:05 (10:37:05 itteni ido) 

Sajna, arrol senki nem beszel, hogy tefeled mi tortenik. De a Kulugy elott allitolag autobomba robbant. Mindjart megnezem, hol tudnad kovetni az esemenyeket. 
egy szemely/ 2001-09-11 16:39:37 (10:39:37 itteni ido) 
A Pentagon egy resze is beomlott. 
egy szemely/ 2001-09-11 16:46:20 (10:46:20 itteni ido) 
Probald az egyik web portalt, pl.Lycos. Ott is jonnek a hirek. 
Az AP hirugynokseg szerint egy ujabb elrabolt repulogep uton van a Pentagon fele!!! 
_A mai napig nagyon nagy szomorúsággal tölt el 9-11 emléke. Ismeretlen embereket gyászolok, a két tornyot gyászolom, az amerikai ártatlanságunkat gyászolom. Nem is tudom, ki irta a terror után - az is lehet, hogy én - hogy itt mostmár soha többé nem lesz semmi olyan, mint volt. _




Voltam parszor a WTC tetejen, csak egy kepet talaltam rola. 
http://www.pbase.com/image/4678563 


Parom tenisz baratja ult a gepen ami a Pentagonba utkozott.
Nekem ismerosom eltunt a WTC-ben.
Rest In Peace. In loving memory of :

William E. Caswell 
http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/2001/memorial/people/1469.html 

Brock Safronoff 
http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/2001/memorial/people/3208.html 


"Egyetlen vagyonunk 
önmagunk vagyunk 
meg hát a szavak 
amiket átgyurunk koptatunk 
míg a harci tüz kilobban 
melynek értelmét 
máig sem értjük." 

Ingibjörg Haraldsdóttir: Gyászgondola


----------



## lilli (2004 Szeptember 2)

Rick Atkinson csaladi jo baratunk, ujsagiro es hadugyi szakerto verset olvasott fel
az egy eves rendezvenyen 2002-ben, amit NEM TUDOK elfelejteni:

A. R. Ammons 
Corsons Inlet 

I went for a walk over the dunes again this morning 
to the sea, 
then turned right along 
the surf 
rounded a naked headland 
and returned 

along the inlet shore: 

it was muggy sunny, the wind from the sea steady and high, 
crisp in the running sand, 
some breakthroughs of sun 
but after a bit 

continuous overcast: 

the walk liberating, I was released from forms, 
from the perpendiculars, 
straight lines, blocks, boxes, binds 
of thought 
into the hues, shadings, rises, flowing bends and blends 
of sight: 

I allow myself eddies of meaning: 
yield to a direction of significance 
running 
like a stream through the geography of my work: 
you can find 
in my sayings 
swerves of action 
like the inlet's cutting edge: 
there are dunes of motion, 
organizations of grass, white sandy paths of remembrance 
in the overall wandering of mirroring mind: 

but Overall is beyond me: is the sum of these events 
I cannot draw, the ledger I cannot keep, the accounting 
beyond the account: 

in nature there are few sharp lines: there are areas of 
primrose 
more or less dispersed; 
disorderly orders of bayberry; between the rows 
of dunes 
irregular swamps of reeds 
though not reeds alone, but grass bayberry, yarrow, all . . . 
predominantly reeds: 

I have reached no conclusions, have erected no boundaries, 
shutting out and shutting in, separating inside 
from outside: I have 
drawn no lines: 
as 

manifold events of sand 
change the dune's shape that will not be the same shape 
tomorrow, 

so I am willing to go along, to accept 
the becoming 
thought, to stake off no beginnings or ends establish 
no walls: 

by transitions the land falls from grassy dunes to creek 
to undercreek: but there are no lines though 
change in that transition is clear 
as any sharpness: but "sharpness" spread out, 
allowed to occur over a wider range 
than mental lines can keep: 

the moon was full last night: today, low tide was low: 
black shoals of mussels exposed to the risk 
of air 
and, earlier, of sun, 
waved in and out with the waterline, waterline inexact, 
caught always in the event of change: 
a young mottled gull stood free on the shoals 
and ate 
to vomiting: another gull, squawking possession, cracked a crab, 
picked out the entrails, swallowed the soft-shelled legs, a ruddy 
turnstone running in to snatch leftover bits: 

risk is full: every living thing in 
siege: the demand is life, to keep life: the small 
white blacklegged egret, how beautiful, quietly stalks and spears 
the shallows, darts to shore 
to stab -- what? I couldn't 
see against the black mudflats-a frightened 
fiddler crab? 

the news to my left over the dunes and 
reeds and bayberry clumps was 
fall: thousands of tree swallows 
gathering for flight: 
an order held 
in constant change: a congregation 
rich with entropy: nevertheless, separable, noticeable 
as one event, 
not chaos: preparations for 
flight from winter, 
cheet, cheet, cheet, cheet, wings rifling the green clumps 
beaks 
at the bayberries 
a perception full of wind, flight, curve, 
sound: 
the possibility of rule as the sum of rulelessness: 
the "field" of action 
with moving, incalculable center: 

in the smaller view, order tight with shape: 
blue tiny flowers on a leafless weed: carapace of crab: 
snail shell: 
pulsations of order 
in the bellies of minnows: orders swallowed, 
broken down, transferred through membranes 
to strengthen larger orders: but in the large view, no 
lines or changeless shapes: the working in and out, together 
and against, of millions of events: this, 
so that I make 
no form of 
formlessness: 

orders as summaries, as outcomes of actions override 
or in some way result, not predictably (seeing me gain 
the top of a dune, 
the swallows 
could take flight-some other fields of bayberry 
could enter fall 
berryless) and there is serenity: 

no arranged terror: no forcing of image, plan, 
or thought: 
no propaganda, no humbling of reality to precept: 

terror pervades but is not arranged, all possibilities 
of escape open: no route shut, except in 
the sudden loss of all routes: 

I see narrow orders, limited tightness, but will 
not run to that easy victory: 
still around the looser, wider forces work: 
I will try 
to fasten into order enlarging grasps of disorder, widening 
scope, but enjoying the freedom that 
Scope eludes my grasp, that there is no finality of vision, 
that I have perceived nothing completely, 
that tomorrow a new walk is a new walk.


----------



## lilli (2004 Szeptember 2)

"A Day Like Any Other" 



By Richard Cohen 
Thursday, September 12, 2002; Page A23 



NEW YORK -- It was an ordinary morning yesterday. 

I stopped at the dry cleaner to have a button sewed on a shirt. I took the bus down Broadway. I fended off a conversation with the man sitting next to me. I stopped at the firehouse near my office to pay my respects. I cried. 

Engine Company 23 lost six men last Sept. 11. Their pictures are mounted on the wall -- McPadden, Marshall, Pappageorge, Tirado, Whitford and Lt. Charles Garbarini, who was sent in to command that day. Their names are also stenciled on the side of a fire truck that was parked in the doorway. Capt. John Bendick stood before it, his men and their family members milling around him. 

"What we're going to do is a minute of silence," Bendick explained. His men started to form up. 

"Ten-hut!" the captain ordered. The men came to attention. Then the radio in the fire truck announced the moment. 

"The time is oh-eight-forty six. We will now observe a moment of silence." 

All bowed their heads -- the men, their children, their wives, the neighbors. Across the street, people slowed and then stopped. Some just looked. Some bowed their heads. 

"Attention for the roll call," the captain called out. Bendick is a short man with a bushy mustache, a firefighter 34 years this week. "They are not with us," he went on. He called out the names. The firefighters saluted. Here and there, someone wept. 

The fire department, like the police department, is a quasi-military outfit. The members march. They salute. But they are not all lean youths -- flat guts, GI haircuts. They are men with some years, with kids in school and wives whose hair needs an occasional touch-up. They commute to their jobs. Some of them took the train to their deaths. 

So there was always something comical when firefighters or cops stood at attention, got into formation, attempted a snappy salute. Not anymore, though. Not anymore. Their ages, their middle-aged physiques, give them poignancy. They are not "warriors" who fight an enemy. They are men who fight both fires and middle age. They are us. 

I have been thinking a lot since last Sept. 11 of Primo Levi, the great writer and chronicler of the Holocaust. Levi killed himself in 1987. He threw himself down the stairwell of the house where, with the exception of the year or so he spent in Auschwitz, he had lived all his life. It was that year, though, that made this chemist by trade a world-renowned writer. His "Survival in Auschwitz" is a masterpiece. 

I have written about Levi before, and I turn to him now in the wake of Sept. 11 -- what happened to us, what happened to me. I was near the World Trade Center when it went down, and the event plays over and over again in my mind, a sort of endless loop that has no beginning and no end. It can be triggered by a plane flying over the Manhattan skyline or, really, nothing at all. It just pops into my head -- scenes I witnessed and ones I did not. I remember them all. 

Levi was the great overcomer. He had survived Auschwitz without bitterness. See, life could go on. But I confess to bitterness, to anger. The feeling will not leave me. I see bodies falling from the towers. I see firemen stoically readying to climb the stairs, resignation on their faces. When I see these things -- and I see them over and over again -- I am consumed with anger. I want -- I insist on -- revenge. 

At the firehouse, Father Joseph Cunningham celebrated Mass. He quoted the Bible, Jesus's admonition to turn the other cheek. He asked us all to love our enemies and remember that "the sun rises over the bad and the good." These were the words of the serene Levi, the Jew from Turin, coming out of the mouth of a Catholic priest from Queens. 

But as Cunningham spoke, the loudspeaker kept calling out the names of all the dead firefighters. Irish names. Hispanic names. Italian names. Jewish names. The names of a vast, polyglot city and region. These were the names of my high school classmates, faces I can still recall, some of whom actually became firefighters and cops. 

In the end, politicians and the media will turn tragedy to kitsch. That's inevitable. In the end, the soothing wisdom of religion will turn hate into forgiving and hope will heal the hurt. But until then neither religion nor political blather has yet softened my anger or lifted my sadness. This is why the morning of Sept. 11, 2002, was like too many in the last year. 

I cried.


----------



## lilli (2004 Szeptember 2)

Kuwaiti filmrendezo: 
Walid Al-Awadi 
Explores 9/11 From a Unique Perspective 
"Dreams Without Sleep" 

Through the diverse experiences of five New Yorkers-- An Irish-American firefighter, a Gulf War veteran of Hungarian descent, a doctor who escaped from Communist Czechoslovakia, a self-employed Lebanese immigrant, and an African-American television reporter-- Al-Awadi sets out to capture the meaning of the "American dream" 


www.dreamswithoutsleep.com


----------



## lilli (2004 Szeptember 2)

America under attack (archive):

http://emc.elte.hu/~hargitai/wtcmemorial/radio.html


----------



## lilli (2004 Szeptember 2)

*"Who's afraid of the big, bad buildings? Everyone, because there are so many things about giantism that we just don't know. The gamble of triumph or tragedy at this scale - and ultimately it is a gamble - demands an extraordinary payoff. The Trade Center towers could be the start of a new skyscraper age or the biggest tombstones in the world." *

Ada Louise Huxtable, architecture critic for The New York Times quote from 1966


----------



## lilli (2004 Szeptember 2)

csak egy kep...'csendelet', hamuval...masnapi ujsagbol


----------



## lilli (2004 Szeptember 5)

7.-en jelenik meg:
Art Spiegelman: In the Shadow of No Towers


----------



## lilli (2004 Szeptember 5)




----------



## starter (2004 Szeptember 11)

*9/11: A programozott homályosítás újabb tipikus esete - birkák részére.*


..............................................................................................................................
Szeptember 11: A kezdet
Máig tisztázatlan a terrorakciók háttere


_"2001. szeptember 11-én megkezdődött egy folyamat, melynek egyelőre sem a végt nem látjuk, sem a tendenciáit nem ismerjük. Egy biztos: a világ nem lett biztonságosabb hely az amerikai válaszcsapásoktól és a mondvacsinált okokból megindított háborúbl, amely valójában az Egyesült Államok gazdasági érdekeit és Izrael biztonságát szolgálta."_

http://www.mno.hu/index.mno?cikk=239393&rvt=3
...............................................................................................................................


----------



## Garfi (2004 Szeptember 11)

> *Egy biztos: a világ nem lett biztonságosabb hely az amerikai válaszcsapásoktól és a mondvacsinált okokból megindított háborúból, amely valójában az Egyesült Államok gazdasági érdekeit és Izrael biztonságát szolgálta.
> *



Mondvacsinált ok ? Izrael biztonsága? Abban az esetben atom és nem megszállás. Afganisztánban nincs olaj és nem fenyegette Izraelt.


----------



## starter (2004 Szeptember 11)

Garfi, hát te is elhitted...?


----------



## Garfi (2004 Szeptember 11)

> _Originally posted by starter_@Sep 11 2004, 09:00 PM
> * Garfi, hát te is elhitted...? *


 Mit? Afganisztánt igen... nem is nagyon próbálkoznak demokrácia importtal, de erről Lets, mint szemtanú mesélhetne. Irakot meg nem, mert az egyértelműen az olaj. OLAJ! Te Starter... miért vagy te antiszemita?? Mert itthon megértem, kell valamilyen pótcselexi a luzereknek és ugye a cigányokat nem lehet előhúzni ezügyben...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 12)

> _Originally posted by Garfi_@Sep 11 2004, 11:37 AM
> *
> Afganisztánban nincs olaj és nem fenyegette Izraelt. *


 Garfi,
Háááát nem tudtad ? 
Afganisztánba olaj vezetéket akarnak az amerikaiak épiteni. :wacko: 
Legalább is ezt fujja minden borbély, taxisoför, meg szobafestö. 
ök már csak tudják


----------



## Garfi (2004 Szeptember 12)

Vezetéknek megfelel a kies élettelen táj is, nem kell kibányászni csak folyik...


----------



## starter (2004 Szeptember 12)

> _Originally posted by Garfi_@Sep 11 2004, 10:16 PM
> * Te Starter... miért vagy te antiszemita?? Mert itthon megértem, kell valamilyen pótcselexi a luzereknek és ugye a cigányokat nem lehet előhúzni ezügyben... *


 Macska,
nagy [email protected] lephettel, hogy csak ennyire tellett seitt-seott megoszto tudomanyodbool


Stempli-osztogato, sajat beirasaid hazudtolod meg, sokadszorra.......... ragadsz, mint a Technokol.
Kinos lehet.


Arccal paattaya fele!
Ne add fel!
Te egyszer nyero lehetsz!


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 13)

Teljesen osszekavarjatok itt az egyszeru ember hulye fiat! szivar 
Mostan akkor volt 9/11 vagy nem volt 9/11? :blink:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 13)

*REFUTING THE 9/11 CONSPIRACY THEORIES*

http://ourworld-top.cs.com/mikegriffith1/refute.htm


----------



## Vendég_zajec (2004 Szeptember 13)

Soha nem derül ki a teljes igazság.
talán1:
állítólag a wtc-ben székelt az egyik, a világot behálózó gazdasági érdekkőr irányító központja,amit támogatott a szintén ebben az épületben elszállásolt egyik hírszerző szerv,valamint a pincerészben volt ennek a gazdasági érdekkőrnek a központi bankja.
Ezért csaptak ide más gazdasági érdekkörök (vagy arabok).

Talán2:
Ezzel a beáldozással az usa csont nélkül megszállhatott (ensz felhatalmazás nélkül) érdekkörébe tartozó területeket,és csorbíthatta az emberi- és szabadságjogokat az országában,akikből droidokat(engedelmes kamatrabszolgákat,szorgalmas hangyákat) akar csinálni majd ezt a szisztémát elterjeszteni a világban demokrácia címszó alatt.

Talán3:New age.
Talán a kettő együtt,tudomására jutott az usa-nak egy terrorista terv amire ők kidolgoztak egy "mi van akkor ha" tipusú számítást és tetszett nekik amit ott láttak ezért hagyták(vagy segítették is) jöjjön aminek jönnie kell. 

Pár dolgot ne felejtsünk el:
- a világon már semmi nem történik csak úgy magától
- van a nyílvános és titkos diplomácia,a másodikban dőlnek el a dolgok az első csak mosópor-reklám hülyegyerekeknek lefekvés elött.
-rengeteg furcsa dolog volt a robbanás idején,Pl,több robbanás a kelleténél,gyors katonai zárlat,a szemtanúk nyilatkozatainak eltüntetése,a vártnál kevesebb emberáldozat,furcsán tökéletes véletlenszerű felvételek a becsapódó repülőkről stb.


----------



## incognito (2004 Szeptember 13)

> _Originally posted by Vendég_zajec_@Sep 13 2004, 10:02 AM
> * Soha nem derül ki a teljes igazság.
> talán1:
> állítólag a wtc-ben székelt az egyik, a világot behálózó gazdasági érdekkőr irányító központja,amit támogatott a szintén ebben az épületben elszállásolt egyik hírszerző szerv,valamint a pincerészben volt ennek a gazdasági érdekkőrnek a központi bankja.
> ...


 Yes! Bizony, bizony... Sok a megvalaszolatlan kerdes.


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 14)

Zajec,

csak körbe kell nézni


----------



## Guest (2004 Szeptember 14)

Köszi
De tényleg sehol nem volt.


----------



## Guest (2004 Szeptember 14)

Ok már látom hol volt, arra még soha nem jártam.
KÖSZI


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Szeptember 14)

Ma délelött félfüllel tanuja voltam egy beszélgetésnek. <_< 

Két mérnök ember egymással versengve kommentálta a megtörtént és lehetséges terrorcsapásokat néhány titkárnö elött. A hiuságtol hajtva, mint ez férfiakhoz illö, villogtatták szaktudásukat. Az egyik mütrágyát ajánlott alapanyagnak majd olajat, hordot és háromágu szögeket emlitettek a finomitáshoz. :wacko: 

Már majdnem én is beletüzesedtem a beszélgetésben mikor feltünt nekem, hogy 
tulajdonképpen a terrorizmus gyökerét nem a napi politikában kell keresni, 
hiszen a bosszuállás nem uj kelletü, bennünk van már Káin és Abel ota, 
csak egy dolog változott: a "szaktudás" növekedett. h34r:


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Június 27)

Miért állt le ez a topic? miért nem folytatódik az eszmecsere 2001. szeptember 11.-éről? Mert hiszen azóta már számtalan,mondhatni fizikailag is bizonyított tény(ek) támasztanak alá olyan állításokat, melyek kétségbe is vonhatják pl.: annak a személynek az állításait miszerint közeli ismerőse, vagy rokona utazott abban a gépben amelyik a pentagon épületébe csapódott. Az ipari kamera ugyanis nem hazudik.


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Július 7)

Garfi írta:


> Mondvacsinált ok ? Izrael biztonsága? Abban az esetben atom és nem megszállás. Afganisztánban nincs olaj és nem fenyegette Izraelt.




Afganisztán? El kell áruljam Neked Garfi kőolajban dúsgazdag. Ha nem hiszed, járj utána vagy érdeklődj arról, hogy a ruszkik miért próbálták több évtizeden keresztül elfoglalni Afganisztánt (persze sikertelenül), vagy nézegesd rambo 3.  . Előtted a választás.


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Július 26)

Nem tudom T. fórum tagok hogy csak Én látom-e, hogy amióta a világ apraja-nagyja szembesült azzal a ténnyel, miszerint nem Bin Laden, esetleg "Mohamed Al Juszuf"(fantázia név) és/vagy csapata intézte az usa elleni tragédiába torkollott eseményt, akkorra már a CH-n senkit nem érdekel hogy akkor ki vagy kik követhették el?
Mert hát ugye ez így van? Nincs már arab terrorizmus, helyette olcsóbb kőolaj és földgáz az usának. Arról nem is szólva hogy a tragédiát túlélő, vagy oda veszett emberek is csak ehhez a két az usa számára lényeges tényezőhöz kellettek? Az usa saját áldozatai. 
Ja, és a 3. tényező a terrorizmussal fenyegető kártya, mely az egész világot fenyegeti?
Nekem ugyanis az a véleményem, hogy kiváló vitaindító téma lenne, mondván Bin Laden már hivatalosan is halott.

No comment ....


----------



## Bedzsi (2011 Július 28)

*Nincs új a nap alatt, csak ..*



Ernoe írta:


> .. *a terrorizmus gyökerét nem a napi politikában kell keresni*,
> hiszen a bosszuállás nem uj kelletü, bennünk van már Káin és Abel ota,
> csak egy dolog változott: a "szaktudás" növekedett. h34r:


*
A megnyilvánult világ sajátja a hatás<->ellenhatás -- az erőszak.*
Számtalan dolognak (szemétnek) kell a felszínen lebegni, hogy a "tömeget", a többséget - milliárdnyi ember szenvedését eltakarja.

Példáúl a legutóbbi "Anders Behring Breivik"-hez kötődő események kontra kenyai éhezők.
A CH hirét belépve sem kommentálhatod, így nem kell cenzúrázni. Próbáld ki! Nem tudok olyan gyorsan a lap aljára érni, hogy a lehetőség "Szólj hozzá!" ne tünne el. Lezárták?
http://canadahun.com/nagyvilag/ 
"Azt kiabálta, mindenkit meg fog ölni" - szemtanúk a norvégiai lövöldözésről
[quote name="Qeem an" /#6 Qeem an 2011-07-24 14:40] A történtekről csak annyit hogy ez egy szörnyűség ami történt. De engem az is érdekel ..[/quote]


*Nos az objektivitás továbra sem terjedt el, nem népszerű. Emlékezzünk a* 
"2001. szeptember 11-én a világ szinte élő adásban nézhette végig a World Trade Center ikertornyai ellen véghez vitt támadást, majd azok leomlását! ... És ennyi kameraállás ???"
* Ezzel kapcsolatban, hogy akkor milyen HÍR jelent meg, és mikor miről nem tettek említést és hogy azóta erre az eseményre hivatkozva, kik milyen előnyöket "vívtak ki", kiket öltek meg az eltelt idő alatt...
*
Mostani eseményre az a jellemző, hogy milyen egységes, semmitmondó a tájékoztatás.. A beismerés után a vádemelés fél évet fog késni..


"Van tovább!
Vidd világ elsírt, régi könnyeim!
Ha ragyog a szívem, elmúlik a sötétség.
Van miért, van kiért vívnom őrült harcaim!
És mindig is így lesz, bárhol jár a sorskerék.

Százszor körbe-körbe,
míg el nem szédülünk.
Vagy áll és nem is mozdul,
míg lassan elveszünk."


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Augusztus 5)

Bedzsi írta:


> *
> A megnyilvánult világ sajátja a hatás<->ellenhatás -- az erőszak.*
> Számtalan dolognak (szemétnek) kell a felszínen lebegni, hogy a "tömeget", a többséget - milliárdnyi ember szenvedését eltakarja.
> 
> ...





*Nos az objektivitás továbra sem terjedt el, nem népszerű. Emlékezzünk a* 
"2001. szeptember 11-én a világ szinte élő adásban nézhette végig a World Trade Center ikertornyai ellen véghez vitt támadást, majd azok leomlását! ... És ennyi kameraállás ???"
* Ezzel kapcsolatban, hogy akkor milyen HÍR jelent meg, és mikor miről nem tettek említést és hogy azóta erre az eseményre hivatkozva, kik milyen előnyöket "vívtak ki", kiket öltek meg az eltelt idő alatt...
*
Mostani eseményre az a jellemző, hogy milyen egységes, semmitmondó a tájékoztatás.. A beismerés után a vádemelés fél évet fog késni..



"Van tovább!
Vidd világ elsírt, régi könnyeim!
Ha ragyog a szívem, elmúlik a sötétség.
Van miért, van kiért vívnom őrült harcaim!
És mindig is így lesz, bárhol jár a sorskerék.
Százszor körbe-körbe,
míg el nem szédülünk.
Vagy áll és nem is mozdul,
míg lassan elveszünk."
[/quote]


Hát ez az! 
Aminek nagyobb hazai(nemzeti) bajról szóló topic miért miért nem off-olva lett, dacára hogy sok csacsiságot körmöltek belé. Jelesül ez a trianon a magyarok szégyene címmel. Azt vajon miért zárták le? Pedig oda mintha picivel több hozzászólást olvastam volna :smile: .
Na mind1.
Ez a norvég őrült meg a saját, megmagyarázhatatlan eszméjét kívánta beletölteni a fegyverébe, és gyermekeken kiélni dühét. Persze érdemes lenne megtekinteni milyen szervezet(ek) tagjaként tért olyan útra amerre jutott. Szabadkőműves avatott tagja, azután sorolhatnám még mi azaz ki minden volt. Egy elmebeteg, és nem a kelet-európai sajtó bolond szélsőjobbozása a tény. Nézz utána, hogy dátumra pontosan 2 nappal a mészárlás előtt mit is jelentett be a norvég munkáspárt? Na ennek az őrültnek ott borult ki a bili. Ja, és egy balliberális bolond volt.


----------

